# Audi TT RS "Next Generation"



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Mixed the "quattro Concept" with the TT RS to create a Next Generation TT RS.
What do you think. ?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Not huge on the wing, but I like the car overall.

Nice work.


----------

